# Blue Ridge Beef Co.



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

I have searched the forum and found a few old references to this company. Does anyone have any current experience with them?

Traveler and I were just at his vet today and she mentioned this company. She wasn't impressed that I was weighing and portioning out his raw dinners. She had no issue with feeding raw just didn't like the idea I was purchasing meat at my local supermarkets. She said it wasn't wholesome enough for exclusive raw feeding. 

I did Google the company and can't say I'm impressed with their website. Can you buy direct or do you have to go thru a dealer?

I see they say hormone and antibiotic free and "natural" whatever that means. Are they using grass fed beef, for example?

Thanks for any input.

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

I haven't bought anything from them.. wasn't very impressed with their website it didn't really give any good information regarding the meat etc. There is a dealer that sells food from them in my area. I don't really know if it is a good deal price wise.. (I don't feed raw) but here is the link so you could check it out. It's in the left corner. Carnivore Carry Out - SE MID MICHIGAN RAW DIET CO-OP FOR DOGS & CATS

Edit: Found this about them also..  https://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/forums/topic/blue-ridge-beef/


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you, Bella67. I appreciate the links. I checked out dogfoodadvisor and get regular feeds from them but some comments were great and some were suggesting 3d & 4d beef was possible due to their alleged relationship with a rendering company apparently owned by the same people. I gather this controversy has been kicked around for years and years with no hard evidence. Some say it could be a competitor stirring things up. Who knows-wouldn't be the first time I've seen dirty deeds. That's why I was asking the list members for referrals.

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

I been on BRB for 2 months now and Ace been doing great. I know there are controversy but no suck pr dead animal caused by it so...


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Ace GSD said:


> I been on BRB for 2 months now and Ace been doing great. I know there are controversy but no suck pr dead animal caused by it so...


Are you feeding the complete?


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks for the input Ace. 

Bella, I know you were directing your question to Ace but I wanted to clarify that I intended to purchase the tripe, beef heart, plain beef, and lamb. If all goes well, I'll try other proteins.

I do find their prices really, really low. Almost too low. I know at my supermarket beef heart is $5.99/lb. They are selling at, like, $2/lb. And the supermarket's heart isn't labeled with disclaimers regarding antibiotics and such.

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I use their tripe, ground beef/bone, duck/bone, turkey/bone. The latter three are used in tiny amounts just for mixing in supplements. 

I only pay $1.25/# for beef heart when I buy in bulk (60# box) from my grocer (at least the last time I ordered it).


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

I want to switch Troy to raw, I rather do the complete mix until he's older. Would you guys recommended the BRB Complete or Raw Paws? Raw Paws complete ground beef would be $80 for 30 pounds. I haven't found a place that sells BRB complete though.


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

Traveler's Mom said:


> I have searched the forum and found a few old references to this company. Does anyone have any current experience with them?
> 
> Traveler and I were just at his vet today and she mentioned this company. She wasn't impressed that I was weighing and portioning out his raw dinners. She had no issue with feeding raw just didn't like the idea I was purchasing meat at my local supermarkets. She said it wasn't wholesome enough for exclusive raw feeding.
> 
> ...


IDK if you are on FB, but there is a FB Group called Florida Raw Fed Pets (just type in your search bar). They appear to be a co-op, or at least are aware of co ops in that area. Might be useful. I use a couple co-ops to get certain harder to find items and it works really well in keeping cost down


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Girl_Loves_Hydraulics said:


> IDK if you are on FB, but there is a FB Group called Florida Raw Fed Pets (just type in your search bar). They appear to be a co-op, or at least are aware of co ops in that area. Might be useful. I use a couple co-ops to get certain harder to find items and it works really well in keeping cost down


I'm in the Michigan Medford co-op my breeder helped me find. I don't think I will be ordering anything from them because we'll be moving to FL in the fall so I will be buying the mix online then finding a co-op when we move. ugh. How do you feel about this? https://www.rawpawspetfood.com/complete-ground-beef-for-dogs-p/brpm.htm Do you think it is reasonably priced? I seen a member recommend it on here on a different thread.


----------



## Caja's Mom (Aug 6, 2003)

We use a couple of their products with our dogs and cat. We like it a lot. I have seen the rumors before about using 4d animals. 

Contacted my dealer and she sent me an email from the owner (Steve) of Blue Ridge specifically saying they do NOT use 4 d meat and the cattle is grass fed. They are inspected by the USDA a few times a week.

The company has been around for quite some time just not popular until the past few years.


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

Bella67 said:


> I'm in the Michigan Medford co-op my breeder helped me find. I don't think I will be ordering anything from them because we'll be moving to FL in the fall so I will be buying the mix online then finding a co-op when we move. ugh. How do you feel about this? https://www.rawpawspetfood.com/complete-ground-beef-for-dogs-p/brpm.htm Do you think it is reasonably priced? I seen a member recommend it on here on a different thread.


You know, I'm a bad one to ask because I am a total cheapskate looking for the next bargain lmao!

Like right now, I plan on making a few trips to this small local grocery store...10 lb bags of chicken quarters for $0.38 per lb!! Now, on ground beef...Sometimes I go to a distribution type meat market where they are moving some volume. My hubby went to one down in Detroit and they sold us ground beef (75/15 I think??) for about $2.00 per lb. I do a lot of my own grinding through a food processor. It's a lot cheaper that way. I got a 100 lbs of turkey breast for $77. I deboned it all, ran it through the food processor, and then weighed and portioned it all out for vacuum sealing. Then Id just toss the dogs the carcass so I literally got every penny out of it lol. Right now, there are some local deals going on $0.99 per lb on split chicken breast. I plan on doing the same thing as I did with the turkey

FYI I'm on the same group!!!


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you for the information Girl. I don't do facebook since most of my computer time is spent while I'm supposed to be working :blush:

I have a couple of Florida folks that have provided me with some RF info on other organizations either down here or that ship down here.

Ihczth,

Thank you for your input. It's very valuable knowing others have successfully used this company. 

Since Traveler's food tolerance tests have shown he's pretty much limited to beef and lamb, I was having a hard time with the bone portion but recently I found a butcher that is giving me his saw shaving dust which is marrow, bone, and meat. It is wonderful and solving that problem. It did take me a while to get the proportion right tho since it is a combo. Poor guy had some really dusty poos for a couple of days

He still loves me


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Caja's mom,

That is excellent news. I didn't see on their site where it was grass fed meat. Their less-than-stellar website says 100% pure meat-no preservatives-no additives. What the heck? That statement is pretty meaningless- pure meat?? Road kill is pure meat if you want to get technical.

Thanks for everyone's help!

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Girl_Loves_Hydraulics said:


> You know, I'm a bad one to ask because I am a total cheapskate looking for the next bargain lmao!
> 
> Like right now, I plan on making a few trips to this small local grocery store...10 lb bags of chicken quarters for $0.38 per lb!! Now, on ground beef...Sometimes I go to a distribution type meat market where they are moving some volume. My hubby went to one down in Detroit and they sold us ground beef (75/15 I think??) for about $2.00 per lb. I do a lot of my own grinding through a food processor. It's a lot cheaper that way. I got a 100 lbs of turkey breast for $77. I deboned it all, ran it through the food processor, and then weighed and portioned it all out for vacuum sealing. Then Id just toss the dogs the carcass so I literally got every penny out of it lol. Right now, there are some local deals going on $0.99 per lb on split chicken breast. I plan on doing the same thing as I did with the turkey
> 
> FYI I'm on the same group!!!


Oh wow that it cheap! It sucks that right before we move I start to find places in my area that isn't so expensive.  Maybe FL members around Clearwater can help me with that.  I already have a decent sized chest freezer that is more than enough for one dog. I just need to get one of those vacuum sealers, and a lot of plastic bowls when I start buying meat.


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

Bella67 said:


> Oh wow that it cheap! It sucks that right before we move I start to find places in my area that isn't so expensive.  Maybe FL members around Clearwater can help me with that.  I already have a decent sized chest freezer that is more than enough for one dog. I just need to get one of those vacuum sealers, and a lot of plastic bowls when I start buying meat.


I know it sounds like a lot of work, but once you get all settled in or even if you want to start doing research now, bookmark all local grocery stores within x amount of miles from your house (whatever you feel comfy with 5 miles whatever). I spend a couple hours a week going over all the sales ads and seeing where my best deals are. That way, I can get the most bang for my buck. Especially now that so many grocers have rewards programs. Sometimes I may go to Meijer and even if it's 10 cents cheaper a lb down the road, I'll still use them because I might get $8 off my next order if I spent $45 in meat. So I try to strategize how to maximize my money the most. Especially when you are raw feeding 3 dogs and 2 cats lol. And really, I just make up my own blend. Sometimes some organic veggies, pieces of liver or heart, etc.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

There is just so much to research and learn that it gets soooooo overwhelming.


----------



## Caja's Mom (Aug 6, 2003)

Not home right now, but pretty sure the label on the food says it is grass feed with a big icon. 

We use the kitten mix, beef with bone, natural mix and the venison in some way for each meal. 

Also use either chicken necks or backs from a local place and rotate in turkey necks.

We have used their ground chicken a few times in a pinch but not a big fan of it, just because it's messy.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

I saw and bought my first ever turkey neck for Traveler. He's supposed to be sensitive to turkey but I thought one wouldn't kill him. Those things are huge! 

He's 90 lbs. Do you serve it up whole? I'm assuming this would replace any bone component in his meal.


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

Traveler's Mom said:


> I saw and bought my first ever turkey neck for Traveler. He's supposed to be sensitive to turkey but I thought one wouldn't kill him. Those things are huge!
> 
> He's 90 lbs. Do you serve it up whole? I'm assuming this would replace any bone component in his meal.


I would but that's me...My girls are 80 and 65 and they crunch through a turkey neck no problem. If you are still a bit weary, smack it with a meat mallet a few times lol


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

I found a place in Miami that sells raw food. They have a lot of stuff! I will more than likely start buying from them when we move. Are these good prices? http://www.rawfeedingmiami.com/Pricelists/rfmweeklypricelist.pdf


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

Bella67 said:


> I found a place in Miami that sells raw food. They have a lot of stuff! I will more than likely start buying from them when we move. Are these good prices? http://www.rawfeedingmiami.com/Pricelists/rfmweeklypricelist.pdf


I don't think they are unreasonable. but $2.80 a lb for ground turkey? I'd rather wait until whole turkeys are on sale for like $1 per lb and just debone the whole thing. But a lot of the other stuff doesn't seem overly priced. Also, $5.00 a lb for chicken leg quarters seem a lot to me.

I'd probably order the harder to get items, but stuff like ground turkey and chicken quarters you could probably get on sale at a super market for way cheaper. There's a place by me that sells 40 lb cases on a regular basis for $24.00


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Girl_Loves_Hydraulics said:


> I don't think they are unreasonable. but $2.80 a lb for ground turkey? I'd rather wait until whole turkeys are on sale for like $1 per lb and just debone the whole thing. But a lot of the other stuff doesn't seem overly priced. Also, $5.00 a lb for chicken leg quarters seem a lot to me.
> 
> I'd probably order the harder to get items, but stuff like ground turkey and chicken quarters you could probably get on sale at a super market for way cheaper. There's a place by me that sells 40 lb cases on a regular basis for $24.00


Yeah, I would only order items you couldn't get at the supermarket. Like lamb brains.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

This is one of the places I was told about.

Highly recommended by those that used them. I thought they were a little high to but like Bella67 said, if we use them only for the hard to get stuff it may be ok. I haven't checked their shipping prices recently.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

I did message them on Facebook with a few questions, so hopefully they'll get back to me soon. I wouldn't mind paying the extra money knowing that it is quality meat. I did think that their chicken and beef was a little overpriced. I can easily get that at the supermarkets.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Bella67 said:


> Are you feeding the complete?


No i get the Venison/Naturalmix/chicken/quail . I mix with honest kitchen base preference


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

We use Blue Ridge and love it. We feed kibble as well (Earthborn). We like food with minimal ingredients.

Both our seniors (Enzo and Emi, who will be 13 next month) are on Blue Ridge. Emi, who we donated for an autistic service dog to a family, came back to us after 6 years. No issue at all with the transition to full raw.

No issue traveling, as we then feed raw that we purchase.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Bella67 said:


> I'm in the Michigan Medford co-op my breeder helped me find. I don't think I will be ordering anything from them because we'll be moving to FL in the fall so I will be buying the mix online then finding a co-op when we move. ugh. How do you feel about this? https://www.rawpawspetfood.com/complete-ground-beef-for-dogs-p/brpm.htm Do you think it is reasonably priced? I seen a member recommend it on here on a different thread.


I was feeding Blue Ridge Beef product for almost a year. I read the good/bad from all the online places you probably read. In the beginning it was a great success. Over time my dog started refusing to eat. She is a very picky eater so I thought she was playing games. We tried going back to kibble without much success. When I went back to raw I decided to source my meat from the grocery store to see if made a difference. It did. Lost weight was regained and she started to thrive again. Was it the BRB quality...I don't know?

That said, I have since discovered she won't eat meat with ground bone from other sources so that may have been the issue for us. 

Also, Raw Paws has recently come under new ownership/management. Be aware that some of their new combo product with "brb" in the item code are in fact Blue Ridge Beef product. 

To my knowledge BRB does not ship directly to retail customers.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you Springbrz. I'll add this new information into my plus/minus spreadsheet.

I would like to add that I emailed them regarding shipping directly from their website 2 days ago and I'm still waiting for a reply. That is going in the minus column for the time being.

Lynn & Traveler

edit- my email was in inquiry to see if they shipped direct to end user


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm interested to see what they'll say.


----------

